# Magnetic ski goggles



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

Not a bad idea!

http://m.gizmodo.com/5883227/stop-mangling-your-goggles-and-behold-the-power-of-magnetic-lenses


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2012)

Meh.  I just have several goggles with different lenses instead.  

Do you really think the lens will stay attached in a big fall?


----------



## zakyr (Feb 8, 2012)

I' would be concerned about wind noise if the seal isn't good....


But if it is in fact a strong seal and as BV said would hold in a fall.....its an ingenious idea


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2012)

i wonder if the magnets would interfere with the chip in my head?


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2012)

maybe you could just stick the lens right to your skull instead of even needing a frame


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a good business idea / invention: A helmet with built in goggles that just slide down from the top. Like a pull-down visor


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> I have a good business idea / invention: A helmet with built in goggles that just slide down from the top. Like a pull-down visor


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2012)

Now THAT is sweet :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Feb 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> I have a good business idea / invention: A helmet with built in goggles that just slide down from the top. Like a pull-down visor



There was an integrated helmet/goggle a few years back...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> I have a good business idea / invention: A helmet with built in goggles that just slide down from the top. Like a pull-down visor



http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Helmets/Junior+Helmets/Galaxy+Cosmos/view/


----------

